# General > Farming & Crofting >  Simmental Bull

## CHD1973

18 month Simmental Bull for sale

Sire - Banway Wonderboy
Dam -  Corskie Frisky
Grand sire - Bel Dhu Capercaillie 11 (bought for £45,000 back in 2013)

Lovely temperament, has served cows.

Price - £2,500

For more information phone 07917 523719

----------

